# Can hedgies swim?



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

And do they normally like it?

I've never put Brillo in a deep bath before, but I wondered if he might like to swim a little. I've seen pictures and videos of other hedgies doing it. I'd just like to know he'll float so I don't try and drown him! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

infamousrenie said:


> And do they normally like it?
> 
> I've never put Brillo in a deep bath before, but I wondered if he might like to swim a little. I've seen pictures and videos of other hedgies doing it. I'd just like to know he'll float so I don't try and drown him! LOL


Their instincts allow them to know how to swim and with supervision they will be fine. In general most hedgehogs hate water and will show so by looking for an escape. Very rarely you get a hedgehog that loves water and is calm in it, these are the ones which can float. Please note not all hedgehogs will float on their back, they have to feel safe in the water. If you are there the entire time and ensure the water is the right temp and not too high it can be nice to water.

Neither of my girls especially like it but they can swim perfectly fine


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

This is one of those yes, but..... Answers lol

about 95% of hedgies hate water and hate swimming. however, you can try it in a tub. Make sure there are lots of islands that are easily accessible and you let him chose whether to get into the water or not. And since tubs have shallow and deep ends, you can also see what he'll chose. If and only if he is normally ok in water, then you can try gently placing him in the deeper end, but keep your hand there. If he is scared, he will try to climb up your arm. It will all be something you have to watch and judge yourself on his reaction and how to act accordingly.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Gotcha! 

I was just wondering. It probably won't work then, because even when I put Brillo in his bath water, he's looking for a way out! I even tried putting toys in it, and he wants nothing to do with them. I guess we'll just stick to baths!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I kind of have a feeling that obese hedgehogs are the ones who like to float because they're the only ones who can do it easily.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

elise5211 said:


> I kind of have a feeling that obese hedgehogs are the ones who like to float because they're the only ones who can do it easily.


I wouldn't always say Obese, some hedgehogs have larger bodies then others without being obese and float fine, but I see what you're saying


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

My boyfriends two males (who are brothers), are completely different with this. Cozmo LOVES to be in the water. He didn't at first though. At first he hated it, but it slowly grew on him once he felt more comfortable in the water. Now he doesn't struggle at all and enjoys the water. Conture, HATES the water. As soon as he realizes he's in the bathroom, he struggles, and you have to struggle to keep a hold of him. He seems like he's going "NOOOOOOOO! NO! NO! NOOOOOO!". Needless to say, he rarely gets a bath.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> elise5211 said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of have a feeling that obese hedgehogs are the ones who like to float because they're the only ones who can do it easily.
> ...


 idk about that my hedgehog is on the larger bodied side (not overweight just big) and he isn't too fond of swimming. Baths only got better when we got a plastic-y bathtub


----------

